# CounterStrike Source lag issue



## Telento (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been having a weird lag issue for about 10 months now, I have tried many things which have not solved the issue over that time, hopefully someone here can help.

I built my computer myself.

MOBO: GA-870A-UD3 (rev2.1) GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-870A-UD3 (rev. 2.1)
CPU: AMD phenom II x4 965 black edition @ 3.4ghz
RAM: 4GB ddr3
PSU: COOLMAX CXI-600B
VIDEO: Geforce GTS 250

My issue is the overall gameplay is choppy/laggy. When i kill someone there is a delay from when i shoot them to when they die. The choppyness is noticable in my gun models as they seem twitchy most of the time. 

I have tried:
reformatting (xp and 7)
Buying a new mobo
replacing ram sticks
replacing video card
replaced my cpu cooler
replaced my NIC
switching isps from verizon fios to comcast cable
-Temperatures are fine-

I am on a wired connection & the issue does happen on both computers in my network. Even when the other computer is off. 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1170949904.png
http://www.pingtest.net/result/35324435.png

The only lead i have is that around the time the issue started my ping increased by about 15ms to every server. Before the issue i would get about 32ms ping to chicago servers, now i get around 45-50ms. Texas went from around 50ms to around 65-70. 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Please any help is appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

there are certain rates that you need to make sure you set. 

try entering these commands in the console window: 

cl_updaterate "101" (other values to try - 66, or 30) 
cl_cmdrate "101" (other values to try - 66, or 30)

also there is this command as well:
cl_interp "0.01"

Im not sure what the values should or can be in these fields as i havent played in a while, but I think all of the server tic rates are changed to 66 tic since the major update. As around online as well for help with these commands.

I hope this helps to solve your issue.


p.s. also, try to go to steam game library and defrag all game files that could be messed up.


----------



## Telento (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah I am aware of all the game tweaks such as these settings, I have been playing CSS for about 3-4 years now and have played on a few professional teams for leagues such as CEVO and ESEA. I have a lot of knowledge of the game settings and made sure it wasnt steam or my game settings. Thank you for the quick reply though.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Telento said:


> Yeah I am aware of all the game tweaks such as these settings, I have been playing CSS for about 3-4 years now and have played on a few professional teams for leagues such as CEVO and ESEA. I have a lot of knowledge of the game settings and made sure it wasnt steam or my game settings. Thank you for the quick reply though.


Same here. Do you use a net graph at all?


----------



## Telento (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes. I will post screenshots later tonight.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Do a Speed Test (using the link in my sig) and post the link here.

It could be that it is a slow internet-speed issue.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------

